# Avatar and siggy area changes.



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 3, 2022)

I've been trying to change my avatar and have got the new one up in the drop down change box but for reasons unknown, its not making the change after I select OK. Also I want to sort out the little aircraft pics under my siggy but cannot find a way to do it. So I need a little help please.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)

Is the new avatar pic shows the poppy seed flower? If it is I can see it as your avater set.
Regarding your siggy ... go to "Your account" and in the Settings menu choose the Signature option. You should get a window with your siggy pictures seen. There you may sort out the images there. When done click the Save button below.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2022)

I tried as well a year or so ago Vic and I got no where as well and just gave up

Edit: I should have mentioned it was my Siggy pic I was trying to change


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks Wojtek, Yes the poppy is what I want for my new avatar. As for the siggy, I have tried a number of times to move the little planes in the way you have described and yes the ones outside the white backed box can be moved but only within that one long line. All I want to do is get them sitting in an orderly fashion under the box in the same way that you have.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)

Like this?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Perfect and thanks my friend. Now why could I not do that.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)

You could but you would have to switch to the Toggle BB code option in order to see the text for the pictures in your siggy. Then you may edit it with the full control.

I have edited the basic image of your siggy. Do you want me to change it and edit the entire rest of icon there?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes please and my thanks again, you a star.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)

OK. I'll do that later. Now I have leave with my dog for a walk.

See you Pal ...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Have a good one, I'm off to bed. 😴


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)

Sleep well.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Avatar system really has problems. We had problems changing Paul's siggy, what we usually do with deceased and it didn't work. So I tried that on my own account and didn't work either. Changed it back, but now after weeks, my avatar changes into the siggy made for Paul, at least in my header bar. This makes me look like I'm deceased as well . I'm not sure what you guys see, 

So I'm not deceased and this is meant to report to the community that the Avatar system on the forum is flawed at the moment and we don't know when it will be fixed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 8, 2022)

I've noticed the avatar problem. The last change I made took immediately, but the two before that, one never took at all and the other popped up as my av about a month after I gave up trying.

XenForo probably has a forum dedicated to it for plug-ins and issues, or at worst try googling "xenforo avatar uploads"?

ETA: Found this thread in XenForo support that may help decode and resolve the issue: XF 1.4 - Issues with uploading avatar


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I've noticed the avatar problem. The last change I made took immediately, but the two before that, one never took at all and the other popped up as my av about a month after I gave up trying.
> 
> XenForo probably has a forum dedicated to it for plug-ins and issues, or at worst try googling "xenforo avatar uploads"?
> 
> ETA: Found this thread in XenForo support that may help decode and resolve the issue: XF 1.4 - Issues with uploading avatar


We're dependent on Horse to fix this as Wojtek and I are not allowed to set permissions on the storage. Although I think this is a different issue. The problems I have looks more like a cache problem I think. And that would be fully independent of the Xenforo codebase. But Horse knows this better than I do.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 8, 2022)

One thing I just realized is that this last av change I did, the one which went smoothly, was very shortly after I did a factory reset on this laptop. With no cache (using Chrome), perhaps that's why it went fine? That would imply that users experiencing this issue may wish to try clearing cache before changing av. I'll test it and see.

ETA: No dice, it won't change the av now, even after dumping cache.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> One thing I just realized is that this last av change I did, the one which went smoothly, was very shortly after I did a factory reset on this laptop. With no cache (using Chrome), perhaps that's why it went fine? That would imply that users experiencing this issue may wish to try clearing cache before changing av. I'll test it and see.
> 
> ETA: No dice, it won't change the av now, even after dumping cache.


No, if it’s cache, it’s somewhere on the server side.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 13, 2022)

Wojtek was the one who helped sort this for me, bless him. In the main it seems it was a cache problem and I was all fixed, but while I was a way for a few days I noticed on my mobile that I had reverted to the old avatar which hung around against my log on name (top right) but not against my posts, but then this corrected itself and we have been tickety boo since then.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Wojtek was the one who helped sort this form, bless him. In the main it seems it was a cache problem and I was all fixed, but while I was a way for a few days I noticed on my mobile that I had reverted to the old avatar which hung around against my log on name (top right) but not against my posts, but then this corrected itself and we have been tickety boo since then.


Yes, I have the same. Cannot fix that myself, so waiting for Horse to fix that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Tried deleting cash in pc and mobile at the same time?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tried deleting cash in pc and mobile at the same time?


It’s a server side cache issue not a client side cache issue so this wouldn’t work from what I gather from Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2022)

At least it doesn’t work for me. I also tried new browsers, which showed the same issue. So I gather this happens server side.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> It’s a server side cache issue not a client side cache issue so this wouldn’t work from what I gather from Marcel.


Worked for me. Thought i share. I was a bit puzzled as those personal informations should be held server side but there you go.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Tried to change avatar some days ago. Couldnt get it to do that . But today i noticed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

while entering with out search but by navigating also gives something strange

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)

Yes .. the updating of the avatar requires some time. Unfortunately it is not done properly. As a result the avatar is not displayed at all forum pages correctly. Neither I or Marcel can fix that. Horse has been informed about the issue. Waiting for his coming soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tried to change avatar some days ago. Couldnt get it to do that . But today i noticed.


That's indeed the problem I was referring to earlier.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> while entering with out search but by navigating also gives something strange
> 
> View attachment 674386



Mine does both these things two. My old Alex Lifeson avatar is still in those small signifiers, my full av only is correct.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Mine does both these things two. My old Alex Lifeson avatar is still in those small signifiers, my full av only is correct.


yeah, took a few weeks for me before it settled fully on the right avatar. Very annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)

And it is still displayed incorrectly for different options and pages ...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2022)

Not for me. I found that there is also the browser cache that interferes. So shift+refresh could solve that now.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)

Yep ...


----------

